# issues with Chausson factory support. Not the Dealer



## 106210

Has any one else had issues waiting for warranty parts from Chausson r any other motorhome manufacturers ?? 

We have been waiting parts since November 07. Dealer is as frustrated with factory as I am. 

Is it that we are unlucky or is this common ??

love to hear your thoughts 

ss

:?


----------



## christopherobin

Hi ss

We waited over 6 months for a replacement Heki Roof Light.

For our Chausson odesey 78

Chris


----------



## 106210

*6 months*

What as the reason for that ?? Did you have dealer issues or was it with the factory.

also on a second point are you overall pleased with chausson ??

SS


----------



## geraldandannie

Which parts are you waiting for? Are they specifically Chausson-manufactured parts, or can they be supplied from somewhere else?

I'm really happy with our Chausson. It was superb value.

Gerald


----------



## 106210

*Awaiting parts*

Hi

Unfortunatey these are euramobil/chausson specific so I or my dealer cannot go else where.

I do hope this is just teething issues. It struck us as being an excellent van and it ticks all our boxes.


----------



## christopherobin

Hi ss

The dealer did his best (I saw the e-mails) the issues was with the factory. 

Overall I was pleased with our Chausson, Very Good Value For Money.

Now moved on to Bessacarr E560, where service is first class.

Chris


----------



## 109663

HI

I've had troublewith the Sky light on my Welcome 27.......been back to highbridge twice.........hopefully they have fixed it this time. They did say they were going to replace it.............but !!

Martin......hope it's not ongoing


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I have been waiting for a door seal for my m/h for close on a year but nothing coming the dealer is trying but not having any luck.

Ron


----------



## Chausson

Hi snik

What was wrong with your heki, I have a problem with mine it appears to be cracked but when I tell the dealer they say it's the moulding I don't except this and am waiting to go back.


----------



## 109663

Hi.........Llantrisant here !!

Problem is that when there is high winds we get water in thro the vents in the shylight.........seems to me that there is a design fault in the moulding allowing water to blow in at the corners and flow around the internal moulding and drip out of the vents !!! 

Highbridge thought not possible...............I'm 40 year + aircraft engineer........bet I'm right.

ongoing situation

Martin


----------



## chrisgog

Hi all
Just come back fom a lovely weekend at Devizes and logged on to this thread.

I can confirm that your problem are with the factory more than the dealer.
We have had our van 2 years and love it. We had warranty issue on parts etc at the start and it took 8 months to get things sorted waiting for parts to arrive from France. Afrter a year our dealer (3As Pencader) pulled out from Chausson and then Continental caravans started selling them. We had to transfer to them for first service and asked them to deal with a part under warranty and that took a month so we were shocked at the speed. The door retainer catch broke recently and they ordered one for us and that only took a month too so shocked again. Could be that they have a good relationship with the factory or speak fluent french.

We found that there are so many departments within Chausson that if you do not get it right they do not rush to pass things on
Continental will now *not* take us for servicing our van as they say they are too busy so we are back at Pencader this week for the second service which I have no problem with and are glad to return to our preferred dealer.

Maybe Continental do not want any extra Chausson customers ..............who knows but they seemed to get a speedy response for us when required and they still sell cHAUSSON.

It is a shame that the factory backup is not there as these are quality vans and really cosy and well put together. Woke up to -2 degrees this morning and lovely and warm and cosy.

Nice weather here in LLantrisant today Martin seems its a popular place for Chausson owners round here.

Chris


----------



## 106210

*Upping the stakes*

Well we are so bored with the whole thing we sent a letter today to the CEO of Trigano via his PA.

I spoke with her to check that our email had been received only to be told by her that she would forward to the right people and the CEO, but don't expect any response
:evil: :evil: :evil:

What sort of customer service is that ??

will keep you all posted.

ss


----------



## chrisgog

[email protected]

This is the email of Chuasson rep in UK. jEFF kENRICK. hE WILL PROBABLY BE AT THE NEC next week in Birmingham show IF YOU ARE THERE. Drop him a email and see if he can help before he goes to NEC next week. He was the one who transferred us to Continental. Don't know if he can help on the warranty side though. I attacked him last January at NEC show!


----------



## 106210

I have his mobile, his bosses email and also the CEOs PA email. 

I spoke with Jeff a couple of week back. Seems a nice chap. Don't think he was in a position to do much for me though.

I am at the show in couple of weeks too so I expect that we will get introduced by my dealer.

I do hope they sort this quick I am hoping for Scotland this summer and haven't got the van yet.

ss :?


----------



## chrisgog

ss...........what are the problems ?


----------



## GerryD

Sounds like the joys of owning a leisure vehicle have not altered. This is the biggest cottage industry in the world and parts back-up has not changed in the 48 years that I have known it.


----------



## 109663

Nice weather in Llan........I'm in Shetland and it's beem wet and windy......driving home to Llan tomorrow [Teusday] 560 miles....eek....in my car tho

sorry for the OT


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Well from the comments so far about foreign MH's parts availability, your better off buying British.

Swift are not afraid to show their face on here and any query about a Swift product is very quickly sorted by them directly liasing with the MHF member as soon as they post.

Just my thoughts but then I am a Swift Dealer!

Regards

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Well from the comments so far about foreign MH's parts availability, your better off buying British.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38657.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38135.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38940.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38936.html

I've got nothing against Swift, but they do have their problems too (I got bored with picking out Swift fault threads).

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

geraldandannie said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well from the comments so far about foreign MH's parts availability, your better off buying British.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38657.html
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38135.html
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38940.html
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38936.html
> 
> I've got nothing against Swift, but they do have their problems too (I got bored with picking out Swift fault threads).
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Slight difference Gerald...... Swift jump on faults and sort then out, unlike other converters.

NO MH will ever be perfect, Swift try harder

--------------------------------​Quote .... Barry

If you contact us with your details, we will have a look at your case. Email [email protected] or telephone our customercareline on 01482 875740.

Regards 
Kath


----------



## chrisgog

Had a Bessacarr before this van (swift) and must comment that never had any problem.
Admittedly buying foreign has its problems on after sales but that was our choice. A good dealer helps whatever van you buy.

Just as a point of interest, I bought Chausson for forward facing seats, lowline and fixed bed with a sociable lounge................belted forward seats are missing in Swift at present so hope that is in the pipeline for your future lowline fixed bed vans. 
chris


----------



## geraldandannie

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Slight difference Gerald...... Swift jump on faults and sort then out, unlike other converters.


To be honest, Peter, I think I'd rather have a motorhome without faults in the first place. Anyway, this is all off topic, since the members were discussing Chausson.

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog

Ron
I know its your misfortune but the fact that you mentioned a missing chrome piece for rear bumper made me point out that ours was loosening at our service yesterday. Our fitter secured it firmly for us and your posting saved us from losing this part. An indirect thanks to you Sam

Been looking at other vans lately but there is honestly nothing to compare with what we have now.

We are pleased with our van and looking forward to using the van again this weekend...............if we can find somewhere open to camp in mid west wales. Everything is shut!!!!!!
Chris


----------



## Chausson

Hi Chris

Ours was not loose but the chrome has lifted which makes it look awful, they sent one after about 6 months but it was off a different model so now I expect to have to wait another 6 months, however I am getting a little fed up waiting if it's not sorted before I go to france then I will be making a bee line for the factory.

I am with you on the quality of these vans I think you have to go a long way to get better.
We are off for a few days on sunday probably end up around the slimbridge area cant wait to go and a bonus the weather is supposed to be fine.

Ron


----------

